# New RS accent stripe, opinions........



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it! Nice touch


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Works for me. 
I'd been thinking of putting 1Gen fender badges on my car, or maybe stick a RS next to the Cruze on the back. 

This is what Chevy gave us 2Gen owners instead of the fender badges:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

regguy1 said:


> I picked up a used 2015 Cruze RS in Red Hot. The RS emblem blends with the red color so I decided to add an accent stripe to make it stand out.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 240634
> ...


Nice, tasteful - I like

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

regguy1 said:


> I picked up a used 2015 Cruze RS in Red Hot. The RS emblem blends with the red color so I decided to add an accent stripe to make it stand out.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 240634
> ...


Welcome Nice touch, where can I get a set? Do they offer different colors? I have a tan RS.


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 24, 2017)

I made it up from striping tape, the lower stripe is 1/4" and the 2 uppers are double stripe tape 1/8" and 1/16" 
Lower stripe is 6" long, cut ends at angle to match RS emblem cut upper twin stripe to match. you can choose any color you'd like and maybe change the length if you think it might look better (?) I have 40' each of the 2 I used (silver) if you or anyone else wants some PM me and I will mail enough to do your car.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Good job. Looks really nice


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Really nice job. 

I am am thinking some RS badges on my Gen 2 would be cool too


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

WHITECO said:


> Really nice job.
> 
> I am am thinking some RS badges on my Gen 2 would be cool too


If you'll find some, post links here. I'm also interested


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

Tastefully done.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

AdamzCruze said:


> If you'll find some, post links here. I'm also interested


https://www.gmoutletparts.com/auto-...engine/body-cat/exterior-trim-front-door-scat

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/auto-...-gas-engine/body-cat/exterior-trim-trunk-scat


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks


----------

